# Homemade Polymeric/Elastomeric Paver Sand?



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thoughts on making a mixture from scratch for filling pavers in lieu of paying high prices at big box stores?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Most polymeric sand consists of quartz silica (sometimes a mix of various 'fines') and polymer binders. Do have a sources for both? I don't know if there is a process involved or if the components are simply mixed. You might be able to source the 'sand' part but I doubt you could find the polymer binder at the consumer level, let alone know the mix.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

What's the downside of just using "sand mix?" My projects are not showcase backyard patios, but informal paths and pads.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Curmudgeon10 said:


> What's the downside of just using "sand mix?" My projects are not showcase backyard patios, but informal paths and pads.



No clue, but I've only done limited work with pavers. Pros/better DIYers may have thoughts. The advantage of polymeric sand is its binding properties, which is part of the whole 'interlocking' thing of pavers, and it's resistance to being washed away. No doubt many patios and walkways were done with sand before polymerics came along.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Apr 29, 2010)

lenaitch said:


> No clue, but I've only done limited work with pavers. Pros/better DIYers may have thoughts. The advantage of polymeric sand is its binding properties, which is part of the whole 'interlocking' thing of pavers, and it's resistance to being washed away. No doubt many patios and walkways were done with sand before polymerics came along.



Yes, but "sand mix" is a specific product containing Portland cement.


There is at least one recipe for homemade on YouTube it turns out:








The polymer product used in the mix is ConSandtrate. It's available on Amazon and I'm sure at well stocked masonry suppliers. For homeowners, the cost advantage over the big box products is about 2 to 1. Perhaps in the trade, even more so.


It's up to the individual whether the convenience of those tubs at the big boxes outweighs the cost advantage of mixing your own.


----------

